# 3 more maltese females needing rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have spent most of the day on the phone trying to get foster homes for 3 more maltese females in jeopardy. One is a 5 month old female turned in by her family due to a back injury that may need surgery. The family was told it would be $1400 and they did not have that money, so lovingly turned her in ,hoping to get her help. She is in a shelter and another rescue may pick her up, but if they dont ,AMA will.
There is another girl in Orange County Animal control that is 4 yrs old and has a mammary tumor that the family couldnt afford to have taken care of. I have to think that they surrendered her with love, hoping someone would help her. We hope to get her out and into a foster home tomorrow.
I also got a call on a little girl that was picked-up as a stray by a private party that contacted AMA. She is matted to the skin, full of fleas and ticks . Sadly she has milk in her mammary glands and we think recently had puppies, but is now seperated lost and so sad. We have another foster home that will care for her too.
Again, I cant ask often enough for anyone that could possibly foster for us to please sign on. My foster homes are all full and I was just lucky to find the homes that I did today. If you have friends in the L.A. area or know anyone that might consider fostering please contact them . 
Edie Gobbi
AMA West Coast Rescue Corodinator


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's our flea/tick infested gal, in Riverside. God, Edie, this just turns my gut. We desperately need more fosters.

Hey, we'll find a way. :grouphug: 

[attachment=54728:Riverside_Girl_II.jpg]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is just heartbreaking. She looks so depressed. That poor baby girl. She needs some love so badly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's another one of the flea/tick infested little one. Is she cute, or what. Bless her heart, she was found wondering,
and as Edie stated, appears to have had a recent litter. 

[attachment=54729:Riverside_Girl.jpg]


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 5 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801550


> Here's another one of the flea/tick infested little one. Is she cute, or what. Bless her heart, she was found wondering,
> and as Edie stated, appears to have had a recent litter.
> 
> [attachment=54729:Riverside_Girl.jpg][/B]



Just wanted to add that she looks like she could be just a yr or 2 old. Her teeth are all good, etc.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Edie, there is so much need for fosters in the LA area. How about other parts of the country for AMA?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801561


> Edie, there is so much need for fosters in the LA area. How about other parts of the country for AMA?[/B]



I would be happy to take applications for all parts of the county. The larger cities that have been hard hit with job and home loss are just as bad as Los Angeles I am sure. I will be happy to send anyone a form and pass it on to the rescue people in that area. Just let me know. 
I am helping to get the 5month old girl out of the A.C in Texas, so will do all I can to help anyone. Hugs, Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801561


> Edie, there is so much need for fosters in the LA area. How about other parts of the country for AMA?[/B]


Yep, all over the country. Los Angeles area just seems to be the worst.

Here's, I'm thinking (we have so many coming in) but the little gal with a back injury. Correct me if I'm wrong, Edie.

I've named her Lola. Now what a love, and what a love you are, Edie. Gosh, it's overwhelming, isn't it.

[attachment=54730:Lola.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Last, but not least, meet Toto. She's a cutie. I will be meeting her tomorrow, after work.

She is currently in the Orange County Shelter. 

[attachment=54731:Toto.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww these poor malties. :bysmilie: Why are there so many in need of help? :bysmilie: Breaks my heart. :bysmilie:


----------



## Sandykb (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 5 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801548


> Here's our flea/tick infested gal, in Riverside. God, Edie, this just turns my gut. We desperately need more fosters.
> 
> Hey, we'll find a way. :grouphug:
> 
> [attachment=54728:Riverside_Girl_II.jpg][/B]


Oh it hurts my heart... Reminds me of my Lucy and Ricky when I got them... God Bless you and I'm praying for a great home for them!
Sandy


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I would be very interested in learning what the requirements are to be a foster. I do have children, but since I am a SAHM I could love some more fluffs. Frosty and Manning both do fine with other animals their size, so I am certain they would be fine. I live near Atlanta, GA.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have an update on the little girl picked up as a stray yesterday. We thought she had already had her puppies but turns out she is due NOW to have puppies and has two good size ones in her. She has no microchip in her., so not much chance of finding the owner. She is now going to a new foster home that has plenty of experience whelping puppies. WEill keep you updated.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 6 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801911


> We have an update on the little girl picked up as a stray yesterday. We thought she had already had her puppies but turns out she is due NOW to have puppies and has two good size ones in her. She has no microchip in her., so not much chance of finding the owner. She is now going to a new foster home that has plenty of experience whelping puppies. WEill keep you updated.[/B]


Oh my! I hope the birth goes well, oh that poor little girl to go through so much and pregnant to top it off. That just breaks my heart.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

This stuff just drives me nuts. I wonder how long that poor girl has been loose and wonder if the pups are even from another Maltese. Dammit. Am I allowed to say that? :shocked: I just wonder if someone has posted for a lost maltese in a local paper?
I found two BYB in a recycler paper advertising 8 week old maltese "ready to go home". I emailed them and chewed them out about the age they are letting them go. Gee, I can hardly wait for the response. I am so glad she is in an experienced foster home who can handle her giving birth. God bless her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 6 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801911


> We have an update on the little girl picked up as a stray yesterday. We thought she had already had her puppies but turns out she is due NOW to have puppies and has two good size ones in her. She has no microchip in her., *so not much chance of finding the owner.* She is now going to a new foster home that has plenty of experience whelping puppies. WEill keep you updated.[/B]


Chances are, this is a blessing in disguise. I'm soooo worried about her, and the pups. I know she's in the best of hands, so that does ease my heart.

Thanks Edie. As I've said, you are moving mountains. So is SM. You all rock, beyond belief. :rockon:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - these poor babies! They are all so cute, but that Toto :wub: is just ADORABLE! I wish I could foster...Poor little mommy-to-be - so glad
she has a good home!

Deb, how do you do it??


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, I wish I could help but, I am all the way in Massachusetts!!!
If you ever need anything in this area please don't hesitate to ask!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

When are the babies due? I pray everything will go well for this little girl and her pups.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 7 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802198


> When are the babies due? I pray everything will go well for this little girl and her pups.[/B]



She has milk in, so could have them anytime now. The vet thought this week.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb will have news for you when she gets home. She should be on her way soon.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

i'm trying to find a maltese or maltese mix as a companion for Mia. she needs a buddy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 11 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804028


> i'm trying to find a maltese or maltese mix as a companion for Mia. she needs a buddy.[/B]



where are you located??


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

i'm in OC, CA.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 12 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804239


> i'm in OC, CA. [/B]



Lisa, check the Los Angeles Animal Control in Carson, they had 2 young females and 1 young male Maltese in there this week. Also some older male Maltese. I have had 10 e-mails sent to me from the differant Los Angeles A.C's this week, with Maltese of all ages and sexes. I dont have the foster homes to pull anymore and it is so hard to see some of these. Please if you are wanting one, go online and look for a rescue. There are more and more every week. I am sure Deb and I can help you is you are interested. Let me know


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 12 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804252


> QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 12 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804239





> i'm in OC, CA. [/B]



Lisa, check the Los Angeles Animal Control in Carson, they had 2 young females and 1 young male Maltese in there this week. Also some older male Maltese. I have had 10 e-mails sent to me from the differant Los Angeles A.C's this week, with Maltese of all ages and sexes. I dont have the foster homes to pull anymore and it is so hard to see some of these. Please if you are wanting one, go online and look for a rescue. There are more and more every week. I am sure Deb and I can help you is you are interested. Let me know
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will check, thanks! i check petfinder several times a week and also the OC Animal shelter. I would love to work with you. i will PM you in a bit! thanks


----------

